
New PSU standard to launch this year - moneytoo
https://custompc.raspberrypi.org/articles/new-psu-standard-to-launch-this-year
======
m-p-3
I was wondering what it had to do with the Raspberry Pi considering the
hostname, and was secretly hoping this could be a way to use a bigger power
supply to power in a Raspberry Pi and also supply 12V to standard 3.5" HDD.
That would simplify the wiring for those who wants to make a NAS.

~~~
esotericn
You can use an ATX PSU for that. You may need a load resistor depending on the
model if the HDD is low power.

Connect 5v to RPi (with a fuse and potentially a zener diode), connect 12v to
HDD via standard molex, job done.

------
Jemm
Seems like an odd decision to move power regulation to the main board when it
seems like an obvious task for a PSU.

Anyone have onsite into why they are doing this?

~~~
NovemberWhiskey
If you take a look at a modern PC motherboard, you'll see there's already a
considerable amount of board space allocated to local voltage regulation:
modern CPUs can require multiple different voltages none of which will be
supplied by an ATX power supply.

Often it will be desirable to have fine control in software over the regulated
voltages to maximize system performance or stability.

RAM and other devices on the board, as well as high-powered devices like GPUs
probably need their own voltages too.

From my perspective, it's just the continuation of the trend to its logical
conclusion: if you're going to be generating eight different voltages on the
motherboard, GPU etc. why not just add an extra two?

------
murgindrag
This seems like an annoying decision for DIY, but the upside seems to be less
cable routing. That will surely save costs. Cables and connectors are more
expensive than silicon these days.

Old system: Each device needs to connect to PSU and to the motherboard

New system: Each device needs to connect to just the motherboard. Right now,
parallel cables, and in a year or two, a common cable carries power+data.

I predict the natural conclusion to this trend will be:

* 2-wire connections, with DC power and AC data on the same lines, a la microphone phantom power. Connectors and cables will be simpler. Electronics will be slightly more complex.

* I predict things like power ready will be communicated over that data line, as will metadata. Instead of 12V sense, we'll have an ADC of voltage on the motherboard communicated back digitally.

* 12V will be on all the time. 12V standby will be achieved by switching power off to some components on the motherboard, and communicating back to the PSU that we don't need a lot of power for a while.

I predict all of this will make computers less hackable for DIY.

~~~
myself248
Did you RTFA? Pin 7 is 12vSB, which will be on all the time, not the main 12V
rails. It's likely to work exactly like 5vSB right now, just at a different
voltage.

Personally I predict this will make it much easier to DIY things like vehicle
PSUs, since you'll only need a single buckboost converter and some ignition-
sense logic. All other factors will be relatively unchanged, just the red and
orange wires are going away which is fine because basically nothing used them
anyway.

------
justinclift
Sounds like it's going to take up a bunch more space on motherboards for sata
ports, as each sata port (say 6 for example) would need either it's own power
cable port coming from the motherboard, or some form of breakout cable from a
(likely) single connector.

~~~
zamadatix
My current PSU provides cabling to power 4 SATA devices off of a single 6 pin
port (of which I don't think it uses all the pins). I don't think it'll eat a
bunch of space at all.

Of course if eSATAp is any indicator I would not be surprised if no additional
space was used, just a thicker cable.

~~~
justinclift
Interesting. Sounds like there's already established connector(s) in place to
do the job.

Guess you're right then. :)

 __*

Separately, hadn't heard of eSATAp before:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/ESATAp](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/ESATAp)

Thanks for pointing it out. :)

